# botten / beenderen



## Mikry

Hoi!

Voor mij lijkt het alsof deze twee woorden dezelfde betekenis hebben...is er enige verschil tussen het gebruik van 'botten' en 'beenderen'?

Alvast bedankt!


----------



## YellowOnline

In praktijk worden deze vrijwel als synoniemen gebruikt, maar in principe is 'bot' het materiaal waaruit een 'been' gemaakt is. In het Engels heten beiden 'bone', dus vertaling helpt niet echt.


----------



## marrish

...en soms waneer ik wat las had ik de indruk dat het woord ''been'' (in enkelvoud en meestal in samenstellingen) een bot betekende.


----------



## YellowOnline

Zoals gezegd: ze worden als synoniemen gebruikt, hoewel dat bediscussieerbaar is.


----------



## bibibiben

Mikry said:


> Hoi!
> 
> Voor mij lijkt het alsof deze twee woorden dezelfde betekenis hebben...is er enige verschil tussen het gebruik van 'botten' en 'beenderen'?
> 
> Alvast bedankt!




Ik denk dat er aardig wat mensen zijn die ‘bot’ en ‘been’ in hoge mate uitwisselbaar vinden, maar tegelijkertijd minder snel geneigd zijn om het meervoud ‘beenderen’ te gebruiken en dan vrijwel altijd zullen uitwijken naar ‘botten’. Althans, in Nederland. Wellicht ligt het in Vlaanderen anders.

Verder denk ik dat als er verwarring mogelijk is met ‘been’ in de betekenis van ‘een van de ledematen bedoeld om op te staan’, ‘bot’ de eerste keuze wordt. Of anders ‘beentje’, als het om een klein botje gaat. 

Niet onmiddellijk duidelijk: 
Er steekt een been uit die vuilniszak.

Nog maar voor één uitleg vatbaar:
Er steekt een bot uit die vuilniszak.


----------



## Peterdg

bibibiben said:


> Wellicht ligt het in Vlaanderen anders.


Inderdaad


----------



## YellowOnline

bibibiben said:


> [...]



Ja en neen. In Vlaanderen is _beenderen_ zeker gangbaar, maar in een context waarin verwarring met het lichaamsdeel mogelijk is (zoals het voorbeeld met de vuilniszak) zal men toch ook overschakelen naar _botten_. 

Ik blijf trouwens wel bij mijn punt dat, hoewel als synoniemen gebruikt, er een subtiel verschil is zoals boven aangegeven. Van Dale Online lijkt mij gelijk te geven:

*been* _(het; o) _
1 stof waaruit het geraamte bestaat
2 (meervoud: _beenderen_, _benen_) deel van een geraamte; bot [...]
[...]

*bot* _(het; o; meervoud: botten) _
1 been (2)


----------



## bibibiben

Mikry said:


> Hoi!
> 
> Voor mij lijkt het alsof deze twee woorden dezelfde betekenis hebben...is er enige verschil tussen het gebruik van 'botten' en 'beenderen'?
> 
> Alvast bedankt!



Eerder zei ik dat ‘beenderen’ het in Nederland qua populariteit aflegt tegen ‘botten’, maar er is nog iets opmerkelijks met ‘beenderen’ aan de hand. Vergelijk:

A:
De botten van het menselijk skelet zijn uiteraard niet alle even sterk.
Gisteren hebben ze in Texas de botten van een nog onbekende dinosauriër opgegraven!
Omdat de deels vergane botten niet van dierlijke oorsprong bleken te zijn, houdt de politie nu rekening met een moord of zelfmoord.

B:
Die aanrijding van gisteren mag dan niet veel voorgesteld hebben, toch doen nog steeds alle botten in mijn lijf mij pijn!
Als je die graatmagere kat aait, kun je al z’n botten voelen.
Veel melk drinken zou goed voor je botten zijn.
Het leek de arts raadzaam om alsnog de botten in haar linkerarm te controleren op uitzaaiingen.

In de zinnen onder A is ‘botten’ zonder mankeren door ‘beenderen’ te vervangen (al zullen er, zeker in Nederland, mensen zijn die ook dan een voorkeur voor ‘botten’ zullen hebben).  In de zinnen onder B doet vervanging van ‘botten’ door ‘beenderen’ echter heel merkwaardig aan. De reden hiervan zou kunnen zijn dat als botten deel uitmaken van een levend wezen, ze niet goed met ‘beenderen’ kunnen worden aangeduid. Of er is iets anders aan de hand, al weet ik nog niet wat ...


----------



## Astilbe

Mijn gevoel zei dat beenderen altijg van een niet levend wezen zijn ... totdat ik bedacht dat je het voor elk levend mens over de jukbeenderen hebt (en nooit de jukbotten)!


----------



## bibibiben

Astilbe said:


> Mijn gevoel zei dat beenderen altijg van een niet levend wezen zijn ... totdat ik bedacht dat je het voor elk levend mens over de jukbeenderen hebt (en nooit de jukbotten)!



Ja, ook interessant: specifieke benamingen van botten eindigen altijd op -_been_, nooit op -_bot: _heiligbeen, zeefbeen, kuitbeen, jukbeen, spaakbeen, neusbeen, handwortelbeentjes etc. Dat de benaming van een bot te allen tijde ongewijzigd blijft en dus niet afhangt van de staat waarin het lichaam verkeert waarvan het bot deel uitmaakt (i.e. levend of dood), is wellicht minder verrassend.


----------



## eno2

Ik zie er eigenlijk geen been in zoveel mogelijk been te gebruiken en niet bot. Zelfs honden vechten om een been, en niet om een bot.


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> Ik zie er eigenlijk geen been in zoveel mogelijk been te gebruiken en niet bot. Zelfs honden vechten om een been, en niet om een bot.


Hihi


----------

